# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Weblog:Waarom zo vroeg?-over jong overlijden

## davanzu21

Hallo,

Ik heb een weblog gemaakt over als dierbaren vroeg overleiden. De aanleiding zegt het al, er is iemand overleden op zeer jonge leeftijd (15) en ik vind dat zo erg dat ik een weblog gemaakt heb waar lotgenoten die hetzelfde is overkomen met andere lotgenoten hun verhaal kunnen delen. Het is met geen pen te beschrijven. Ik ben 21 en ik zou mezelf wel kunnen vermoorden omdat ik het anderen gewoon niet gun. Ik wens iedereen die dit overkomen sterkte!!!!! 

http://waaromzovroeg.web-log.nl

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Davanzu,

Ik heb je weblog gelezen hoor en mijn reactie geplaatst  :Smile: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## davanzu21

Oh wist niet dat ik die nog had....

----------


## Luuss0404

Nou bij deze dus wel  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Nu dit onderwerp weer naar boven is gekomen, ik heb ook even op je weblog gekeken. Vind het heel lief van je Davanzu dat je dit maakt ook voor andere mensen om zo hun ervaringen te delen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## davanzu21

Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------

